# Bikepacking build questions



## marathonrunner (Sep 7, 2016)

I picked up a fyxation quiver disc frameset new for a couple hundred bucks. I already have a lightweight nice gravel bike with di2 and hydro brakes, so the goal is to use this steel frame for a bikepacking setup. 

Any issues with:

1. Using an fsa omega road triple crank, taking off the big ring, and using it as a 39-30 double? It's a band on FD, so I can lower it. Shifters are 4700 tiagra 2x10. I need to use some spacers to get the BB spacing right, so I might throw a couple on the driveside for chainline purposes? 

2. Running an 11-36 mtb cassette with the 39-30 crank and 4700 long cage derailleur? I think this will work? For bikepacking, I don't care about cog spacing; I probably won't ride this bike on the road much as I have two other road bikes.


----------

